
Show HN: Cross-platform file opening in Vim (with NERDTree integration) - erichdongubler
Hey guys! I made a couple of plugins for Vim to scratch an itch I was left with after moving from Sublime (which I still come back to for a couple of features). I hope that I can share this and help some others to feel more comfortable trying out Vim and not having to abandon everything that they&#x27;re used to, not to mention that being able to open files in your graphical file browser is useful in many cases.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;erichdongubler&#x2F;vim-file-browser-integration" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;erichdongubler&#x2F;vim-file-browser-integrati...</a><p>and<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ErichDonGubler&#x2F;nerdtree-plugin-open-in-file-browser" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ErichDonGubler&#x2F;nerdtree-plugin-open-in-fi...</a>
======
ahmedfromtunis
Can you please add some screenshots?

~~~
erichdongubler
Done! I added some GIFs that show the plugins at work.

How do they look?

